# Thinking of getting an ATV to plow -



## morrisj2 (Aug 17, 2014)

I currently have a truck i plow with and plan on keeping it. I am looking at getting another truck but am also considering an ATV.

I am curious as to what the disadvantages and advantages are to using an ATV?

JM Landscaping


----------



## DeSnowman (Jan 13, 2012)

I have three trucks for the roadways and use an ATV Yamaha Big Bear 400 with plow for sidewalks and driveways, getting a second one this year.


----------



## mikeyd915 (Sep 22, 2014)

You should get a big bore ATV. 600cc and bigger. Bigger the better. Depending what you want it for, you don't need to get the biggest blade. Typical blade range from 48" to 72". A smaller blade is easier to maneuver on side walks and driveways. You should look at dealerships and online for ATV with winch/plows package. I purchases a 2005 Polaris Sportsman 800 for around $4,500.

Advantage: Fun, fast, effective. Plus, you have it for off-season riding/work.

Disadvantage: Can't find any.


----------

